# Glasscages Acrylic Cubes



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anybody bought one of glasscages.com's acrylic cubes? Just doing a little shopping for my next couple projects and wanted to see what people thought about the quality of the tanks. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes, the tops bend more than you could ever imagine. If you do get one, replace the top with glass and you may get more than a week out of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

I was actually trying to get them to make me one with a front opening door. I figured that if there was going to be a weak spot in their tanks it would be the top. It'll probably be more expensive, but worth it. Not to mention that they are the cheapest I have found so far. A guy that makes them locally charges like $125 for a 16'' cube.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

*Acrylic Cubes*

You also may want to look for the acrylic vivs that are now being produced by Arizona Dendrobatid Ranch (http://www.azdr.com). I saw the ones they had at Frog Day and they look like they would work great.


----------



## charrison (Mar 31, 2004)

I purchased 9 of the cubes from Greg and Amanda at AZDR. I love them! They have worked out really well for my thumbnails and pumilio. I have had them for a couple months now with no warping whatsoever. I would absolutly recommend them. I think I am going to get more in the near future myself. Greg and Amanda are great to deal with as well, the only problem is that I picked them up and I am not sure if they ship them. You will just have to ask.
I can send pics, PM or email me.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

There is nothing on their website about the cubes. I really want to get some to house some tricolors and other small terrestrial frogs. I guess I can get in contact with them and see if they would be willing to ship them. Arizona is a long way from MD to go pick them up. Charrison, maybe you could post some pics here so anybody looking at this topic can benefit. Also if anybody is interested, glasscages cannot do front opening acrylic cubes at this time. Just in case anybody was wondering from one of my other posts in this topic.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

charrison said:


> I purchased 9 of the cubes from Greg and Amanda at AZDR. I love them! They have worked out really well for my thumbnails and pumilio. I have had them for a couple months now with no warping whatsoever. I would absolutly recommend them. I think I am going to get more in the near future myself. Greg and Amanda are great to deal with as well, the only problem is that I picked them up and I am not sure if they ship them. You will just have to ask.
> I can send pics, PM or email me.
> 
> Chris


They had one at their table at NWFF. I asked about it, they said they hadn't checked into shipping, but guessed it would be around $15-$20 to ship a single cage.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey,
Have you checked out http://www.mdcustom.com/ 
I wasn't all that impressed with their product, but Sean Stewart uses their stuff. I would try and work with them directly and get exactly what you want. 

-Richard


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

I just checked the site. 16x16x16 is $125. I guess that is who you were speaking about originally. :lol: 

Anyway, that price is ridiclous. 

Have you seen the dart specific tanks at understory??
They look very nice. 

-Richard


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Are there any AZDR prices & pics floating around?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

tuthelimit said:


> Hey,
> Have you checked out http://www.mdcustom.com/
> I wasn't all that impressed with their product, but Sean Stewart uses their stuff. I would try and work with them directly and get exactly what you want.
> 
> -Richard


Thats the local guy I was talking about. His prices are way out there. I got a quote from him for a 16" cube and it was way too expensive. Interior volume for that tank is a little over 17 gallons, and I could get an oceanic 30 gallon cube for just a little more money. I think he is used to dealing with people willing to drop that kind of money on an enclosure for a several thousand dollar snake. I sent off an email to azdr and we shall see what they say.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The one at NWFF looked to be about 15" x 15" and was priced at $90.

It was drilled, had a spout, and came with the spacers and thick plastic sewing screen where there would normally be egg crate. Those ones that they sell with yarn in kits.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

All I can say is build your own... Its so easy, I've been thinking about selling some of the ones I have made, but just have not had time to build any more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't know Kyle. After sitting in my bathtub drilling glass for hours, making 2 trips to the glass store for front pieces because 1/8" doesnt mean 3/16", getting silicone in my hair while sealing, and fearing that one day the whole setup is going to blow out, pouring leca, plant, and frog all over the nice hardwood floors, $90 doesn't sound that bad


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Kyle,
Do you think it would be difficult to modify your idea, making the design more European? I think I may fool with it this semester. I am becoming a fan of the sliding doors.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I've been trying think of ways to get my cost down, but so far the glass is the hold back. Its just not cheap.

And yes I know what you mean.



hicksonj said:


> I don't know Kyle. After sitting in my bathtub drilling glass for hours, making 2 trips to the glass store for front pieces because 1/8" doesnt mean 3/16", getting silicone in my hair while sealing, and fearing that one day the whole setup is going to blow out, pouring leca, plant, and frog all over the nice hardwood floors, $90 doesn't sound that bad


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> All I can say is build your own... Its so easy, I've been thinking about selling some of the ones I have made, but just have not had time to build any more.


Kyle at this point I am really thinking about ponying up and just doing it myself. As you said finding the time is the issue. I know I can order acrylic sheets in varying thickness from glasscages if I want to go the acrylic route. I am also considering glass, im just a little worried about finding a place to cut glass for me in my area(all you MD froggers let me know if your building custom tanks). I've also never worked with glass before(cutting, drilling, scoring) so it makes me a little nervous. I guess there is a first time for everything. You have your build up on your website right? I know its in one the these threads somewhere if not.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It depends what you mean. After the ones I made I think it is easy, but just have not tried another design yet. I have just had too much good luck with normal fish tanks for my larger tanks. Just can't beat the cost. My custom tanks are about $30-40 in glass alone and they are a little bigger than a 10gal vert. I do want to try a larger tank, but I think I will build it out of plywood and then with a glass front. Who knows, no time right now. I have 3 tanks to build and I have not even started them.



tuthelimit said:


> Kyle,
> Do you think it would be difficult to modify your idea, making the design more European? I think I may fool with it this semester. I am becoming a fan of the sliding doors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

If you really want to get complex, you can send glass orders to a glass cutter who uses a lazer system. I don't know how large of an order you need to submit, but I have used a couple of these companies before for large greenhouse orders and it is amazing. They have mind numbing tollerances and will carve up your order (holes, curves, everything) in no time.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I order all of mine from a palce 2 mins from my house, and I just fax in my order with all the pieces and number of each I want. Then I pick it up 3 days later. I don't cut my own that just too much work.

I'd stay away from acrylic, it just has too many issues. Glass is easy to work with and I make mine with 1/4inch so it is strong too.

I have a few pics on the site yea, its easy to piece together. I built 5 in a hour or so.



jjhikel said:


> kyle1745 said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is build your own... Its so easy, I've been thinking about selling some of the ones I have made, but just have not had time to build any more.
> ...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I wonder how much they charge? I'd love to have exact sizes and on anything bigger it would be required. My only complaint with the glass I get is that the edges are not flat, and the smaller pieces can be a bit off. One of the pieces is 1 inch by 14 inches and they always give me 2-3 extra because it is very hard for them to cut it that thin.

The place I use is $2 cheaper a sqft than the rest in town though, so that helps a lot.



hicksonj said:


> If you really want to get complex, you can send glass orders to a glass cutter who uses a lazer system. I don't know how large of an order you need to submit, but I have used a couple of these companies before for large greenhouse orders and it is amazing. They have mind numbing tollerances and will carve up your order (holes, curves, everything) in no time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

How much would it cost you to build aproximatley 180 gallon tank from glass. I will be building a custom tank from plywood and have a glass front. I will also be building a stand for it at the same time. So far I can give you a run down of the cost

2x4's need 7 at 2.10 a piece
3/4x4'x8' plywood need 3 at 24.00
Marine grade epoxy glue 9.00
Epoxy to seal the plywood 18.00 

So far that is $113.70 without the glass front. Remeber this will be tank and stand. If you buils it smaller you could get away without a 2x4 base for the tank. I think it would be better to build them this way then out of glass, but every one is entitled to their own opinion. The design I got was from garphs pages on building tanks but I am modifing it slightly. Also there will be some additional cost for sandpaper and paint to paint the outside or formica laminate to cover the outside and also some 2 in drywall screws. But you can get a basic understanding if you have built from glass which I have yet to do.

Mike P.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I am building plywood racks and so far have the frame built. I need to sand the areas that will be coated, then use caulking to seal the joints and then use the fiberglass resin gel coat. It is cheaper to make the actually tank, but I can forsee a lot of money going into decorating the tanks. Since most of us want backgrounds and not plywood. I'm going to be doing the great stuff/silicone/cocoa bedding on them. My first rack has 4 tanks. A 120 waxy monkey tree frog tank, two 52 gallon tanks for eyelash frogs and big-eyed tree frogs and a tortoise pen on the bottom for my Russian tort. The tanks will be front opening. Pics soon.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I gotta jump in here, first.... WE are guys (& girls) that will spend $150 - $200 on a frog, we really should not throw stones at the snake guys. The only reason some of us are not paying $1000 on a frog is because there are not many (or any) thousand dollar frogs out there! 

Second I have a bunch of enclosures from mdcustom.com and while I initially thought that they were expensive (compared to the $20.00 that the twenty highs I was using cost ) but based on the following scenario, I realized that they are not. Paul and Ed are great guys to work with, and I highly recommend them. 

For the sake of this discussion, lets break the costs down to build ONE yourself. Glasscages.com offers a great deal in that they will cut the acrylic for you so that you do not have to worry about wrecking any of the material by making bad cuts or melting it until you get the hang of the correct router or saw speed (I speak from experience). 

I'll use the enclosures I had built as a model, for a 16 x 16 x 16 cube you need the following materials:

five 16 x 16 x 1/4" pieces at $8.96 each or $44.80 for all five
one 16 x 16 x 3/8" at $17.92 (3/8" is less likely to warp and so it is a better choice for the front of the enclosure)
glue - $5.00
hinges - $5.00
door knob or pull - $1.00
continuous inside stop for door - $1.50
vents - $10.00

So right now that is $85.22 in just materials, but you need to get the door cut in the front piece of acrylic. So you either do that yourself or talk to glasscages and get them to do it. Having them do it is cheaper in the long run in case a mistake is made. I'm just making this up but say they charge you $10.00 to cut a 12 x 12 door in the piece of acrylic that is 16 x 16 x 3/8". You are up to $95.22 for materials. 

Now lets put it together: First you need to decide whether you want to drill for the vents (and anything else) before it is assembled or after, lets say after. So you either need four 90 degree framing clamps (really should use 8; one for each corner) or you need to make a jig to support the inside of the 16 x 16 box you are making so you can clamp the outside with bar clamps while the glue sets up. Lets say you make the jig (if you buy the clamps spread the cost of them over the total number of enclosures you build) and it takes you 15 minutes to make out of scrap 2 x 4's. The glue sets up, you remove the jig and glue on the top and bottom. Now you drill your holes for vents. Using mine as a model, I have 5 vents in each of my enclosures: 3 in the top piece of acrylic, in the front by the door and one on each side. Each 2" hole takes about 5 minutes to drill, because you have to go slow and keep it cool with water to stop it from melting or breaking. So that is 25 minutes. I also have another hole in the top for a misting system and a 1 1/4" hole in the bottom for the drain, so that is 10 more minutes. We will assume that you have the carbide hole saws and drill bits needed to do this, but now you are up to 50 minutes assembling the enclosure so far. Next you glue on the continuous inside door stop, the hinges on the door, the door on the frame and the handle on the door. Say all that takes 10 minutes. Finally you drill and install the closures at each corner of the door on the side opposite the hinges. This takes another 10 minutes. That is 70 minutes to assemble the enclosure, but lets make it an even hour of your time. What is that worth: $10, $20, $30..... so let's say it is worth $15 an hour. 

So we are at $95 for materials and $15 for labor (which is really low) that's $110 for an enclosure that you made yourself. The jig can be used over and over again ..... so it might decrease the cost a bit. Making one of these enclosures yourself can provide a great deal of satisfaction, but it can be frustrating too. Is the money that you are saving worth it..... only the person making them can decide that.

At $90 each ADZR's are a great deal even with shipping, the more you buy the cheaper the shipping will get (in theory) Understory Enterprises has a great design and are also priced reasonably, but you run into shipping issues again. If you buy several from MD custom he may give you a deal on the price too, it cannot hurt to talk to them, as I said they are great guys to work with. 

I used to make my own enclosures when I was breeding pythons (burms 96" x 48" x 24") and I got a lot of satisfaction out of that but they were a lot of work too. I tried building my own acrylic frog enclosures but found
buying them worth the money, based on a failed attempt or just being unhappy with the results. 

The least expensive way to make a "custom" enclosure is to make one like Rob Marchisi and Ben Green have illustrated in other threads, I have made several out of 15 gallon tanks and they cost about $30 - 35 in materials, plus your time.

Just my .02 cents but I do not think that any of the cages are over priced, and some are a great deal!

Ed


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

I just want to clarify that I wasn't "throwing stones" at anybody. One of the downfalls of this type of communication is the lack of emotion that comes with typing. Sorry if that was the impression. I have spoken to the guys at mdcustom and they seem like really great guys. I guess I was just suprised to see their prices. I was in no mean going after anybody. Just thought I'd clarify. I was just trying to get people's experience with this type of thing. Thanks all.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I did not really think that you were going after the mdcustom guys. Because I tried to make them first, I knew that there was some effort involved in building one and the materials were pretty expensive. 

Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ed Martin said:


> At $90 each ADZR's are a great deal even with shipping, the more you buy the cheaper the shipping will get (in theory) Understory Enterprises has a great design and are also priced reasonably, but you run into shipping issues again.


Does anyone have a picture of the tanks they are selling? I just want to see the style.

I can make my custom ones for much less than $90, and I can make 4-5 in a short time. My issue is the glass, as it is just not perfect, and a ton more any other place I have called. The place I get glass from now is great, but they are using old style cutters and etc, so its hard to be perfect. If I can find better glass I may start selling mine. I could sell the ones I make now, but would like to have a couple designs.


On a side note if I was making a larger one, I would use plywood and then seal it. Thick glass is just too hard to work with and a large tank would need to be thick glass to be safe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Kyle, could you post pictures of these tanks you're building. I'm excited about the price you're talking about, but we'll see. I'm checking things out to outfit the lab.
j


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You can see em here:
http://www.kylesphotos.com/album23?page=1

If I can get the glass cost down and some better cut glass I could make and sell them. If I had to sell them now it would be about $80-100 each. To make it worth my time.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

We picked up a few of their cages at IAD, and I have had some quality issues. If you want more details, contact me by pm.

Melis




jjhikel said:


> tuthelimit said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

I've made 4 acrylic tanks(16"x16"x18"), and i tell you what. They were very expensive to make. I did how ever find a plastic place in Sacramento, CA that will cut to size for you and i not that expensive and shipping is cheap and fast. If your looking to build several boxes, then i advise that you order more cause it's cheaper. Don't go to the local plastic spots, cause they rip you off. My tanks are made 1/4" thick and do not warp. I don't have pics to post but can e-mail them to anyone who would like. One week after placing a pair of my Auratus in the cage and i had a clucth of eggs  . all tanks are completely sealed, no ventalation.


----------



## BEAM0902 (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,
Does anyone know from experience whether the acrylic vivariums that UnderStory Enterprises makes would warp? Their vivariums look perfect for dart frogs, but I want to be sure that they won't before deciding to buy it. I would love to be able to just make one myself out of glass to be safe, but there's no way I could, and getting one custom made out of glass and then having to pay for shipping would be way too much money.

Also, how many leucs do you think the tank I'm interested in (16"x20"x20", 27.7056 gal.) could hold?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Understory uses 1/4 inch poly, which is twice as thick as most places. I'm getting 3 tanks coming from Canada, so I will write up a report on their performance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

*hello*

Hello, my name is Paul August from MD Custom Caging. I enjoy reading discussions about our enclosures on boards like this, whether they are good or bad. 
I know our prices can be startling. Ecspecially for those who only keep one or two animals, but we feel they are worth it. Quality acrylic does cost more. There is a difference in manufacturers and quality. Cheaper acrylic will warp and eventually would come back to us. This, with the incredible cost of machinery, ecspecially our CNC machine justifies our price. The CNC allows a computer to cut our material at such high rpms that they are polished at the same time they are cut. It also allows for precision measurements, vents, holes etc. 

As for "quality problems" mentioned in a previous post. All I have ever heard from Melissa was that she had a leak in an enclosure. I responded to here email with an apology and and offer to do what ever I can including send glue etc. I will extend to Melissa that I will gladly take them back and refund the money. But I must first receive a response to my email?

Frogs and thier requirements are new to us. I appreciate those who have partronized us as we grow our specialized frog department, which has turned out to be greatly different then our usual snake enclosures.
Thanks
Paul August
http://www.mdcustom.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

BEAM0902 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know from experience whether the acrylic vivariums that UnderStory Enterprises makes would warp? Their vivariums look perfect for dart frogs, but I want to be sure that they won't before deciding to buy it. I would love to be able to just make one myself out of glass to be safe, but there's no way I could, and getting one custom made out of glass and then having to pay for shipping would be way too much money.


I bought a cage from Understory around April and so far it is in perfect condition. I personally believe they have one of the best designs in the hobby. Their vent system seems perfect for darts and tropical plants.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

*MD Acrylics*

Hi, I just want to state that if you want a "quality" cage for your prized frogs then go with Paul August of MD Acrylics he uses 3/8" acrylic. I purchased a bank of these tanks; made 4 in a row for my thumbnails it was the only one there at IAD this past year and have had no problem with these, I would not suggest going under 3/8" for any size acrylic that will hold humidity due to warpage problems.. I am soooo happy with his product I am going to pre-order another bank of these acrylic tanks for the next IAD. So, all acrylic is pricey especially if you get the custom "molded" tanks usually used for reef aquariums.. but if you try and make the tanks he makes with materials it will save you money, but not time and surely not frustration. I do not have the patience to try my hands at acrylic and I had the money so, I went for it and I am happy.. I do however enjoy creating all kinds of "glass" vivariums... Peter Keane


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Does he have a website?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Jared J said:


> Does he have a website?


If you are speaking of Paul August, yes he does.. I think it's MD Acrylics.. it's a few posts up under "Herpman" ... Peter


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

The website is http://www.mdcustom.com


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cubes*

I just wanted to follow up on this topic quickly. I went ahead and posted a few pictures that I recieved from Chris of the cubes he purchased from us. They are 15x15x15, custom made for him with the drains in the back. I will have Greg get some more pictures together and get them in the gallery later this weekend.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Those are very nice, will you guys ship them?


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank you Mindcrash! We have not shipped one yet, they should ship very easily. We are planning on getting the cubes and all the shipping info on our website in the next few weeks.

Thanks


----------

